# Well, I did it......... :-)



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

So, after asking questions on the Forum and greatly appreciating all the thoughts, preferences and advice offered, I made my trip to Bella Barista this morning!

What can I say, I know they have a glowing reputation on here, but even then I wasn't prepared for the dedicated personal service I got from Rodney, Claudette and the team there. After well over an hour just talking through my needs and experience [!] and the machines available, we started making coffee.

In the end I was smitten by the Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV........and my credit card suffered severe abuse. I then was allowed to 'play' with the machine for as long as I wanted, to make sure I was happy with what I was buying.

I just could not believe the sheer sophistication and and quality of this machine. I had promised myself that this was going to the the 'once and for all machine' and this looks like it has all the ingredients to fit that bill. So easy to operate right from the start, and with ultimate flexibility for experimenting with brew temps as I get more familiar with the whole thing. My newly acquired Vario (bought on the forum from Southpaw) seems well up to partnering this magnificent beast.They even repositioned the front feet in their workshop so the machine would sit securely on my narrow kitchen bench [43cm!]. Sadly this means that Rocky and Silvia will be sold-on shortly, after 2 and a half years sterling service, day in day out. I am really glad I started off with this set up as it made me learn and was critical when I got it wrong. So, I will be offering these as a pair for sale here first, in the hope that they won't have to go on the 'Bay. I will also be selling a two drawer/knockbox base unit for them to sit on. These will appear in the For Sale forum in a day or two.

I was tempted by that Bezzera Strega, it looked very individual. The quality of construction was - in my humble opinion - not a patch on the Alex, and I just couldn't see that the promised advantages were outweighed by the downsides. I also doubt quite seriously whether I would have the skill [or knowledge] to vary and delay the lever return as the specific coffees might need or benefit from......Though it would have been cheaper than the Alex.

So Hi to any now fellow Alex owners here and looking forward to exchanging tips and experiences on here.

And huge credit to Bella Barista - I really can't imagine getting more personal, unpressured and informative service anywhere.

So, a couple of pics here: Oops, looks like the usual upload problem and a sideways photo here...Sorry


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Very nice! I've had a go on Luke's Duetto and I was most impressed. Its actually smaller than I thought it was.

Very neat package and I love the sound of the rotary pump! Looks like you still have some headroom for a larger grinder though!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome to the club! I love my Duetto - like Mark said, it isn't as big as I thought it would be but they fit so much in. I know that previous incarnations of the Duetto have been questioned on the fit and finish side but I can't fault Izzo on the Mk4.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice purchase. It looks so much smaller than I imagined.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks very tasty. Is the Silvia going to a new home - she looks a bit forlorn!


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

That looks lovely Ian! I'm very jealous


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep.... Know what you mean. It does look a bit sad and tired alongside the shiny new monster. Loved it though and I learned so much by using it and got some stonking espresso from it. Sad when it goes, in a way, but hope that Silvia and Rocky go to an enthusiast new home when I've cleaned thwm out..... and defray some of the expense of today


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope you intend to sell on Rocky and Silvia to a forum member. I've bought and sold many things to forum members and its been a brilliant experience.

I feel by giving back to the community by selling things cheaply to budding enthusiastic I'm continuing the cycle of geekery.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Was interested too, Ian, on your thoughts on the Sterga. It looks a very interesting machine but I've read some worries regarding construction. Also, in some videos, it flexes quite a lot when pulling a shot which doesn't look good. Don't think you will have any niggling doubts about the Duetto. Good choice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely machine and you could fit a royal under that shelf!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Lovely machine and you could fit a royal under that shelf!










oh yeah!!?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> I hope you intend to sell on Rocky and Silvia to a forum member. I've bought and sold many things to forum members and its been a brilliant experience.
> 
> I feel by giving back to the community by selling things cheaply to budding enthusiastic I'm continuing the cycle of geekery.


Indeed... I really hope someone here on the Forum will be keen to take on these well used but well maintained machines.... No better way to learn. Glad in a way I didn't start with the Alex!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done fella, congrats. Find some good decaff though. You will want to play with it and make tons of coffees so if you want any sleep for the next month a good supply of decent decaff will be much needed!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> Well done fella, congrats. Find some good decaff though. You will want to play with it and make tons of coffees so if you want any sleep for the next month a good supply of decent decaff will be much needed!


Thanks Cam..... Know what you mean! Still, many years of enjoyment ahead rather than popping off too soon from caffeine poisoning


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> Lovely machine and you could fit a royal under that shelf!


Sounds like that would make a pretty mean setup ?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Sounds like that would make a pretty mean setup ?


Indeed.... But have only just upgraded the grinder.... :what:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It won't be long before you need the pure power of a beast!!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Haha - don't let anyone talk you into changing anything for a while - you've got a great setup as it is!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed you will learn a whole lot more on this set up! You never know the vario may come p trumps in the grind off!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> Haha - don't let anyone talk you into changing anything for a while - you've got a great setup as it is!


Levers In the post


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Agreed you will learn a whole lot more on this set up! You never know the vario may come p trumps in the grind off!


If pigs could fly, would the price of bacon go up....?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great machine, looks fantastic.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice Sir!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Excellent setup







Seeing this thread is bringing me closer to a trip to Bellabarista!!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Pablo said:


> Excellent setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pablo, you won't regret it if you are after great advice, friendly and informed service and a great machine. I think stocks were getting a bit low so may be worth checking in advance what they have in before you go.

Take your credit card with you


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

IanP said:


> Pablo, you won't regret it if you are after great advice, friendly and informed service and a great machine. I think stocks were getting a bit low so may be worth checking in advance what they have in before you go.
> 
> Take your credit card with you


Oh I'll definitely be taking my credit card!! I'm not in any rush though but when I do go, I'll be checking that the Duetto and R58 are in stock.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Finally got a polished stainless steel knock drawer from Bella Barista yesterday in the post. Superb high quality kit, and so sturdy. Vario sits neatly on top with room for the click tamp mat in front. After I collected the Alex last week, Rodney and I discussed these and he said they would consider making a small stock. It now completes my purchases for a long time (apart from beans of course!) and it complements the polished finish of the Alex. They are on sale on their website too.

So, a complete home workstation with good "flow."

Seriously happy bunny with BB.

Photos to follow....


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Here are a couple of photos to show the complete set up!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice! I had really considered this machine myself and probably would have bought one if it had been in stock or expected very soon. In the end I opted for the ECM Mechanika IV but I have no regrets!

David


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Beeeeeaaauuutiful setup Ian. Congrats and enjoy







Have to agree with coffechap however, a mazzer would look very well placed beside Alex ;P)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great set up Ian but I got a crick in my neck enjoying the pics.







- really well organised set up - Vario looks as if it's playing hide and seek!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Great set up Ian but I got a crick in my neck enjoying the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks indeed. Whichever way I seemingly rotate photos in Dropbox they always come out wonky on Tapatalk...... :banghead:


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

My wife asked me why i was tilting my head with my ear to my shoulder as i looked at the laptop haha


----------

